# Gute Misikvideos?



## robbert (20. August 2015)

Hier könnt ihr coole Musikvideos reinstellen?


----------



## XT1024 (20. August 2015)

robbert schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr coole Musikvideos reinstellen?


Warum sollten wir das denn nicht können?

Und unterscheidet sich das sehr von z. B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke.html ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2015)

Dafür gibt es bereits 2 Threads @TE 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...es-sahnestueckchen-klassiker-geheimtipps.html


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. August 2015)

Michael Jackson - Thriller besser gemachtes gab es nie und wird es wohl auch nie geben


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2015)

Ja sehr offensichtlich, der Thread hier ist total überflüssig. 

Am besten man schließt den Thread hier sofort!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja sehr offensichtlich, der Thread hier ist total überflüssig.
> 
> Am besten man schließt den Thread hier sofort!


Genau, sonst kommt der Zeus mit den ganzen Threads ja durcheinander. Ist ja bereits hier Stammkunde


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. August 2015)

> Hier könnt ihr coole Musikvideos reinstellen?


Kommt es dir auf die Musik oder auf schauspielerischen und erzählerischen Qualitäten in den Videos?

Falls ersteres der Fall ist kann man sich den Thread sparen. Falls letzteres der Fall glaube ich nicht, dass es so großes Interesse oder das Angebot so großartig ist.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. August 2015)

Ich find die Aufmachung teils echt geil: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYMQF8127uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (23. August 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Michael Jackson - Thriller besser gemachtes gab es nie und wird es wohl auch nie geben



Alles ne Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2015)

Auch ein geiles Musikvideo 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKspel3BEog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

Macklemore Downtown


----------

